# How effective is salad for diet?



## Green Is Better (Jul 21, 2011)

To get back in shape and stay fit, people largely depend on a diet  regime. If you also want to opt for a healthy eating habit, how much  importance will a bowl of salad hold in your diet chart?


----------



## joshuawilson (Jul 21, 2011)

Salad is always good.. dietitians always mentioned salad in diet..


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 21, 2011)

it's because of the low amount of calories compared to space.. a salad isn't nutrient dense so it takes up a ton of space without giving you that additional amount of calories that would push your diet off. It also helps in filling you up.


----------



## arekwhite (Jul 21, 2011)

Obviously salad is best it plays a vital role in diet..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

Green-as in arugula, romaine, etc. Those are good. I cant for the life of me eat iceberg, especially since there's literally no real quantifiable value to it. Plus it tastes like ass.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 21, 2011)

I have read time and time again that keeping the liver healthy is pretty important in not just general health but making gains. 

On that note, I usually eat A half of a head of lettuce daily With apple cider vinegar. I was reading that apple cider vinagar does really well for the liver and eating a large portion of lettuce will fill me up pretty good.
My liver is in good health despite all of the anadrol and dbol cycles I have done


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 21, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I have read time and time again that keeping the liver healthy is pretty important in not just general health but making gains.
> 
> On that note, I usually eat A half of a head of lettuce daily With apple cider vinegar. I was reading that apple cider vinagar does really well for the liver and eating a large portion of lettuce will fill me up pretty good.
> My liver is in good health despite all of the anadrol and dbol cycles I have done



You'd probably want to consider some additional liver support tho...


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Salad" is an easy way to accommodate the "green leafy veggies" aspect of a "good diet", and certainly is great for a cutter diet. These veggies are a great source of nutrients whiel staying low cal but not wasting calories, as well as fiber. The problem is two-fold when people talk about "Salads" tho - some forget to include some protein, and others expand the definition of "salad" to include things like at a "salad bar", where you can load on potato salad, bacon, heavy dressing, etc. All of a sudden you may as well have a Triple Scoop Banana Split w/ marshmallow sauce on it for the quality & volume of the cals.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 21, 2011)

I supplement the meals with two animal packs per day as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> All of a sudden you may as well have a Triple Scoop Banana Split w/ marshmallow sauce on it for the quality & volume of the cals.


psssh okaaaaaay!!


----------



## MDR (Jul 21, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> "Salad" is an easy way to accommodate the "green leafy veggies" aspect of a "good diet", and certainly is great for a cutter diet. These veggies are a great source of nutrients whiel staying low cal but not wasting calories, as well as fiber. The problem is two-fold when people talk about "Salads" tho - some forget to include some protein, and others expand the definition of "salad" to include things like at a "salad bar", where you can load on potato salad, bacon, heavy dressing, etc. All of a sudden you may as well have a Triple Scoop Banana Split w/ marshmallow sauce on it for the quality & volume of the cals.


 
^This.  All salas is not created equal.  Big difference between a healthy salad and one that contains a lot of junk.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 21, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I supplement the meals with two animal packs per day as well.



One drawback of supplementing w/ pills instead of food is the absorption of the pills - how much does your body actually use, how much goes into making that bright yellow color when you pee?


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 21, 2011)

Broad question.. depends on dressings, what all you put in your salad. Protein? What are your goals buddy?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything is theoretical, nothing can be proved. You have one university studying the same the thing you explained, and another studying a theory in opposition. 

It's the same thing with roids. On this website everyone swears by it that you have to taper down on roids when coming off cycle and on steroidology, it is the opposite. Bear in mind, both websites present imperical evidence to explain their cases. It is what works best for you.

Forget about reading muscle magazines, I won't waste the money. Every time I look at the cover of one it says something completely unrealistic in terms of goals like "add 4 inches to your arms in one month". They always try to stir up the reader with things like you don't need multivitamins. 

I suppose on that note, it depends on what you believe in.


----------



## jenniferd (Jul 21, 2011)

It's good to include salad in your daily diet. It really help to get the required nutrition to body.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

I eat 4 pounds of organic baby spinach and 2 pounds of organic babygreens a week

I got tired of eating that much spinach  so now I put it in my protein shakes. 

cannot taste it and keeps you regular 

BTW 
4 pounds of Spinach has only 420 calories!


----------



## patricio (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't forget green leaves are rich in fiber, which is also a good thing. However, I prefer cabbage, broccoli and coliflower, which are also low in calories and taste much better.


----------

